# Installing Ubuntu, advice for future Windows 7 beta.



## Atnevon (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello TPU,

So I have decided to verge into the world of Linux. I am a bit intimidated, but I have a few questions before I start.

I am looking a the install screen on a hard drive. I made the Boo Boo of putting the x64 and not the x86 first. 

What I want to do is wipe this drive clean completely, install the x86, and have some space left for a Windows 7 Beta I wish to install later on. How would I do this from this screen:




Thanks anyone who can offer help.
-Andrew


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

you'll have to reinstall ubuntu then, because windows stuffs up the linux grub booter


----------



## Tau (Mar 24, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> you'll have to reinstall ubuntu then, because windows stuffs up the linux grub booter



Download and boot from Gparted (or any other partitioning tool)

Setup your partitions with it PRIOR to loading any OS, that way you can get them just the way you want/need them.

Then put all versions of windows on first, then BSD/*Nix based systems, and lastly your Ubuntu as when it installs GRUB it will grab the locations of the other OSes and you wont have to mess around with the menu.lst.

If you do it the other way around Windows will kill the bootloader and you will lose access to your linux partition untill you go in and fix it (can be a pain)


----------



## Atnevon (Mar 24, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> you'll have to reinstall ubuntu then, because windows stuffs up the linux grub booter



Thanks for the quick reply. For now Ill just keep playing around with this and see where it goes.

My goal is to run WINE and get some of my graphics programs, and put a fake OSX skin and make all the mac fanboys pissy.


----------

